# What type of plywood for painted cabinet ends?



## nolo (Apr 14, 2009)

I need to make refrigerator end panels. I'm just going to paint them to match the cabinets. What type of plywood is best for this? Should I buy hardwood plywood or just cabinet grade playwood?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I always like to use the best lumber, within reason, that I can afford.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Birch or maple plywood would paint well. You just need a plywood with a smooth surface. The box stores sell plywood such as sande. I believe it's one of species of mahogany and it has a texture to it that will show through the paint unless you use a lot of primer sanding between coats.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The birch and maple plywood at the box stores is noticeably harder than the sanded plywood they sell that Steve mentioned. I'm building a set of kitchen cabinets right now for my son. He wants shaker style cabinets painted white. I used birch lumber for all the face frames, door frames, and finished end panel frames. I bought 1/2" and 3/4" birch plywood from Home Depit. It's actually prett decent, with one side being real nice, the other side pretty good too. Both sides suitable for painting.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

firehawkmph said:


> The birch and maple plywood at the box stores is noticeably harder than the sanded plywood they sell that Steve mentioned. I'm building a set of kitchen cabinets right now for my son. *He wants shaker style cabinets painted white.* I used birch lumber for all the face frames, door frames, and finished end panel frames. I bought 1/2" and 3/4" birch plywood from Home Depit. It's actually prett decent, with one side being real nice, the other side pretty good too. Both sides suitable for painting.
> Mike Hawkins:smile3:


Looks like your project is coming along nicely.

Are you brushing or spraying the finish? Finish for inside the cabinets, the same as the exterior?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm planning on setting up a spray booth and spray them. I have a variety of commercial spray equipment. Planning on using a good quality HVLP gun set up to spray latex. I am not sure on the inside. It would be easy to just spray a clear finish, but I would have to mask areas off twice. Probably will spray the insides white to match the outside. All the doors and drawer fronts are made. Just have three more cabinets to build yet, 36" lazy Susan corner cabinet, 24" angle wall corner cabinet, and a 16" base cabinet with an angled front. Have to make the drawer boxes yet too.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------

